# 3rd receiver wiring question



## jnmunsey (Dec 11, 2002)

Finding the exact info by searching is tough as most of the writeups in here use jargon I don't quite understand, so here it goes.

I have DISH with two dual LNBs I think. There are 4 cables running out of the dish down the wall into a multiswitch I think (sw-21?).. Then from that switch 1 cable goes to the den and the other to a back bedroom each to separate receivers.

I'd like to add a 3rd receiver. How does it have to be wired? Will a 3rd cable have to be run from that switch & will that switch have to be replaced with one with more outputs? Is there any way to "split" the cable in the back bedroom to allow another receiver? I am thinking the answer is "no"..

Thanks

John M


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Replace the 2 SW21's with either a SW44 or a SW64. Then all your LNB outputs goto the SW, and all your tuners connect to the outputs of the SW. 

Both of these switches require an external power insertor on Port 1.


----------



## jnmunsey (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks, I didn't know I had two sw-21s but it makes sense now "21" mean 2 to 1 right? Well they are outside. Is adding a power cable to a switch outside normal?

So would a 3rd cable be required to go from the switch to the 3rd receiver or could it be "split" off one of the other cables.

I am trying to avoid drilling yet another hole through the brick of my house..

Thanks

John M



> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *Replace the 2 SW21's with either a SW44 or a SW64. Then all your LNB outputs goto the SW, and all your tuners connect to the outputs of the SW.
> 
> Both of these switches require an external power insertor on Port 1. *


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

John,

Yes, the SW-21s are 2 to 1 switches. With a SW-44 (or SW-64) you don't need to run a power cable to it. Power is feed through the coax cable that is connected to the frist port. You install a power supply close to the receiver that is connected to that port and a power inserter in connected between the receiver and the cable going to that port.

A third cable would be required to go to the new receiver. You can NOT split off one of the other cables.


----------



## jnmunsey (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks that clarifies things a bit.

Last question. There are 4 cables coming out of the dish but only two separate signals right, so is it not correct that only two of those cables would be needed going into the multiswitch? Does it matter? Why? Thx

Just a curiosity..



> _Originally posted by Bill R _
> *John,
> 
> Yes, the SW-21s are 2 to 1 switches. With a SW-44 (or SW-64) you don't need to run a power cable to it. Power is feed through the coax cable that is connected to the frist port. You install a power supply close to the receiver that is connected to that port and a power inserter in connected between the receiver and the cable going to that port.
> ...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Wrong - 

There is 119 Even, 119 odd, 110 Even, and 110 Odd. With just 2 receivers going into SW21's, each receiver changes just the LNB's it is connected to.

With the SWx4's - the switch forces EACH LNB into one of the 4. then it gets passed commands from the receiver to connect the receiver to the correct LNB.

Also - for a multislot situation, Dish Switches are NOT the same as DirectTv switches.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Also, I said TUNER. If you're thinking of getting a 721, you need another cable for EACH TUNER.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, with a Dish500 system, each SW21 gets one feed each from 110W and 119W. Each switch then 'switches' between the 110 feed and the 119 feed from the LNBs, depending on which channel is tuned.

With the SW44, you would feed all LNB outputs to the 44, then directly connect three of the switch outputs to your three receivers.

Good luck ! 

Nick


----------



## jnmunsey (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks, it's just a weazely simple tuner. To save money I am temporarily staying at a place for free. It has Dish(round Dish with 2 arms I think they are dual LNBF)..

I got a cable modem installed but the goon put a filter on it so no cable TV - I don't really wanna break the law and pull off the filter so a 3rd DISH receiver is the solution. The switches mentioned are expensive. Those prices are absurb imo.. I was thinking $20-$40 max for the switch..

What would be the cheapest solution to add a 3rd recevier - are there cheaper switches? Also other than Ebaay where can I find cheap used/refurbished tuners with card?

Lastly, and if it matters can u tell me a good resource to find out which receivers support my dish subscription?

Thanks again,

John M



> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *Also, I said TUNER. If you're thinking of getting a 721, you need another cable for EACH TUNER. *


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sorry - nothing cheaper for Dish.

Using www.dishdepot.com as a source, you can pay

1- $125 for a SW44
2- $150 for a SW64
3- $150 for a QUAD LNBF (Legacy)

If you have DishPro receivers (301, 50x, 721), you can add
4- $150 for a QUAD LNBF (Dishpro)

There is really no cheaper way except for MAYBE eBAY.

Receivers - again, probably buying used from ebay will be the cheapest, but it has the risk of unpaid PPV's on the card and the receiver will need to be released by the seller to you. IMO, it is safer to just get a new 301 (unless you want to get a PVR).

All Dish receivers should support the SW64, it depends on how old your current receivers are for anything else. The x700 / x800/ x900 series and anything newer receivers all support anything Dish has, anything else let us know and somebody will get you the answer.


----------



## jnmunsey (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for the info...

I always wondered why so many people subscribed to cable instead of getting a DBS, now I know one big reason why. They are limited to 2 receivers w/o paying extra money up front..



> _Originally posted by scooper _
> *Sorry - nothing cheaper for Dish.
> 
> *


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually, you begin paying additional IRD fees beginning with the 2nd receiver. 

In my setup, I am now feeding 4 TVs with one receiver (at a time). Before I moved, I was feeding seven TVs from two IRDs, ten different ways.


----------

